# echolot für flaches wasser



## Fischk0pf (30. März 2010)

*Welches Echolot für flaches wasser?*

moin,
ich wollte mir für den urlaub in schweden ein günstiges echolot kaufen. Wir haben dort ein kleines häuschen an einem see und ich denke mal das der höchstens 10m tief ist. 
Also habt ihr für mich villeicht ein paar tipps?
es sollte nicht teurer als 120€ sein
gruß

Fischkopf #h


----------



## Fischk0pf (31. März 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*

Hat denn keiner nen vorschlag ? ...
bin ein bissl ungeduldig #6


----------



## jkc (31. März 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*

Hi, in der Preisklasse kommt dann eigentlich nur ein Eagle Cuda in Frage.

Grüße JK


----------



## Juan_Eliaz (31. März 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*

Hey! Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Prof. in Sachen Echolote. Hatte vor Jahren mal ein Cuda 168 glaub ich. Naja, wir haben es eher benutzt, um Kanten, Barschberge usw. zu suchen. Viel mehr ist damit wohl nicht möglich. Hab mir jetzt ein neues geholt, Lowrance mark 5x pro... Hat eine deutlich bessere Auflösung und Sendeleistung. Von Vorteil ist hier für das Flachwasser der große mögliche Sendewinkel von 120°, damit möglichst viel abgebildet wird. Ein geringer Sendewinkel eignet sich eher für große Tiefen. Wenn du echt nicht mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich mir mal das Eagle Fisheasy anschauen...
Petri!


----------



## Fischk0pf (31. März 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*

Tach ihr 2,
meint ihr das das eagle cuda 300 gut für mich wäre ?
Ich will mit dem ding keine fische finden sondern nur die kanten und sowas sehen.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (31. März 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*



Juan_Eliaz schrieb:


> Hey! Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Prof. in Sachen Echolote. Hatte vor Jahren mal ein Cuda 168 glaub ich. Naja, wir haben es eher benutzt, um Kanten, Barschberge usw. zu suchen. Viel mehr ist damit wohl nicht möglich. Hab mir jetzt ein neues geholt, Lowrance mark 5x pro... Hat eine deutlich bessere Auflösung und Sendeleistung. Von Vorteil ist hier für das Flachwasser der große mögliche Sendewinkel von 120°, damit möglichst viel abgebildet wird. Ein geringer Sendewinkel eignet sich eher für große Tiefen. Wenn du echt nicht mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich mir mal das Eagle Fisheasy anschauen...
> Petri!


 

Bei dem Mark-5x Pro wird es nur ein Problem geben. Die Sendeleistung von 2400 Watt ist für diese vergleichsweise riesigen Sendewinkel nicht wirklich ausreichend. Zumal auch alles innerhalb des Sendewinkels auf eine 2D-Anzeige umgerechnet werden muss, um es anzuzeigen. Wie hat Herr Schlageter mal im Bezug auf das X-50 DS gesagt? - Mit dem Ding findet man in 10 Metern Tiefe nichtmal einen 40-Tonner! Diese großen Sendewinkel sind für analoge Geräte nichts. Zwar ist das Display beim Mark-5x Pro größer, aber nicht groß genug. Man hat ja mit einem HDS-Gerät und einem 120° Winkel schon Probleme - die erkennt man allerdings erst dann, wenn man mal was anderes ausprobiert, sprich einen anderen Geber mit 12°. Denn in dem Sendekreis werden nur Durchschnittswerte ermittelt, die dann angezeigt werden.


----------



## Juan_Eliaz (1. April 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Wie hat Herr Schlageter mal im Bezug auf das X-50 DS gesagt? - Mit dem Ding findet man in 10 Metern Tiefe nichtmal einen 40-Tonner!
> 
> 
> Da ist bestimmt was dran, nur würde ich nicht unbedingt alles auf die Goldwaage legen, was ein Echolotvertreiber sagt! Ist doch wohl verständlich, dass dieser einem nicht das günstigste Gerät empfiehlt. Klar, die teuren Geräte sind mit Sicherheit besser, nur sollte man sich überlegen, ob eine Mehrinvestition von mind. 400 Euro im Verhältnis zum Nutzen gerechtferigt ist. Wenn man auf die Erkennung von Tiefen, Kanten, Fischaktivität, Temperatur, Bodenbeschaffenheit usw. angewiesen ist, helfen auch die etwas günstigeren Geräte, zumal wenn man das Echolot nur einmal im Jahr im Angelurlaub nutzt und/oder man nur armer Student ist...
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*



Fischk0pf schrieb:


> Tach ihr 2,
> meint ihr das das eagle cuda 300 gut für mich wäre ?
> Ich will mit dem ding keine fische finden sondern nur die kanten und sowas sehen.



Hi,
ja , dafür reicht es vollkommen aus.
ich habe noch das alte 168 , was anderes brauche ich nicht , das zeigt mir alles an was ich brauche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fischk0pf (1. April 2010)

*AW: echolot für flaches wasser*

Kurz und knapp
DANKE 
werde mich wohl für das cuda 300 entscheiden


----------

